# garter bar and stoppers



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for garter bar and stoppers for standard gauge knitting machine. Found one one ebay but though I won the item, the seller is reluctant to ship to me. Anyone know where I could get a complete set?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for garter bar and stoppers for standard gauge knitting machine. Found one one ebay but though I won the item, the seller is reluctant to ship to me. Anyone know where I could get a complete set?


You need to report the seller to the eBay for refusing to ship to you. If the listing said that the item could be shipped to your area, the seller must do so, or be censured by eBay. You can start the process here: http://ocsnext.ebay.com/ocs/home?

Also, leave negative feedback for the seller if they don't ship your garter bar. I would leave neutral feedback if the seller eventually ships to you.

Check with a MK dealer to see if they have a set. Your location is "in hiding" so I can't recommend a dealer near you. You could try Newtons Knits at www.newtons.com Dorothy Rosman at http://www.customknitsmfg.net/ or Charlene Shafer at www.knitknackshop.com


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, already reported. I will continue to look.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Take a look at 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-153445-1.html
It was posted last week by a helpful KP member.
A homemade garter bar might help you until you purchase the real thing.
Moira


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> Take a look at
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-153445-1.html
> It was posted last week by a helpful KP member.
> A homemade garter bar might help you until you purchase the real thing.
> Moira


The "teeth" are too big to fit on a standard guage knitting machine.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know how to post links on here but

http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html

Has garter bars and needle stoppers in most sizes


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

RhondaStech said:


> I don't know how to post links on here but
> 
> http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html
> 
> Has garter bars and needle stoppers in most sizes


Hey it worked LOL


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

RhondaStech said:


> I don't know how to post links on here but
> 
> http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html
> 
> Has garter bars and needle stoppers in most sizes


Unfortunately not for the standard guage (4.5 mm) machines.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/product_info.php?products_id=119

Try this one. It is in Japan but says they ship worldwide


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

RhondaStech said:


> http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/product_info.php?products_id=119
> 
> Try this one. It is in Japan but says they ship worldwide


Oh NO!!! I would *not* recommend these at all! I made the mistake of purchasing 2 of these, 1 for the standard and 1 for the bulky. Return shipping cost to China was not worth it neither. We learn by mistakes but I'd like to share mine so you won't lose money on this one.

First, he's in Hong Kong (China), not Japan.

2ndly, it's more like a transfer tool rather than a garter bar. Once the stitches are transferred and turn it around, you would need to transfer the stitches carefully one by one with a transfer tool. It isn't like the typical Japanese garter bar set where you turn and transfer the stitches back onto the needles all at once.

3rdly, it is poorly made. The spacings from one needle to another are uneven. I had to bend some needles to space them evenly and still, it wouldn't work right.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Entity Thanks for letting me know. Never know unless someone says something, thank you


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

RhondaStech said:


> Entity Thanks for letting me know. Never know unless someone says something, thank you


Oh, I know Rhonda and you certainly didn't know about it. You just tried to help out. I'm glad you did though. It gave me a chance to warn others about this tool. I'm wondering how many knitters worldwide made the same mistake as I did. :| It's terrible that these tools are even on the market. :thumbdown:

Having said that, back when machine knitting was popular, there were similar transfer tools that were very well made. These were called Decker Combs, and specifically made to hold stitches. The eye needles are shorter than the Chinese made ones and precise spaced. They came in different lengths: 24, 30, 60, etc.. I have a few of these and often use them for hand manipulating technique. That was my reason of purchasing the Chinese made tools when I saw them. What looked the same was certainly not made the same way... oh well...

Rhonda, it's bed time at my end. Have a pleasant one...


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Look up peterpatches in Rhode island I bought from him 2 weeks age for $35.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Look up peterpatches in Rhode island I bought from him 2 weeks ago for $35.


----------



## Jacaranda (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi
You could kris crafter they sell garter bars for all types of knitting machines.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

You could also go online at Cardiknits in Hamilton, Ontario. I'm sure if Pat doesn't have one, she could get you one. There is also Peter Smith in Toronto, but can't at the moment remember his website. I'm sure if you google Knitting Machines in Canada it will pull up his site too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Treenya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for garter bar and stoppers for standard gauge knitting machine. Found one one ebay but though I won the item, the seller is reluctant to ship to me. Anyone know where I could get a complete set?


go to this web site,

http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-garter-bars.html

she sells them in several sizes,they are expensive! I made one using the site I posted , the one that is listed just below your entry, for my Vario , large setting. the teeth on the comb were too big for the smaller setting, sooooooooooooo I made one from wire for it. It took a while but it does work. If you think you might want to try it with wire, PM me and I will try to explain. Good luck


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

RhondaStech said:


> I don't know how to post links on here but
> 
> http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html
> 
> Has garter bars and needle stoppers in most sizes


Wonderful. Next I need to get or make a ribber. Does a ribber work just the same as a garterbar?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Wonderful. Next I need to get or make a ribber. Does a ribber work just the same as a garterbar?


No, they do different things. You can't make a ribber. A ribber has needles like the main bed, and a carriage that connects to the main end carriage.

Can.you get to Bolingbrook? There is a machine knitting club that meets on the last Wednesday of the month at a fire station. They could help you understand and use your machine. If you are interested, I'll send complete info.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Treenya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for garter bar and stoppers for standard gauge knitting machine. Found one one ebay but though I won the item, the seller is reluctant to ship to me. Anyone know where I could get a complete set?


Newton's carries the standard gauge garter bars, these are the original Japanese ones. Send an email for prices.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Treenya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Can you give a little more information about this Newton's? where is it, what is full company name, please?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beetytwird said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Treenya said:
> ...


Newton's is located in Anaheim, California. The following is the information you requested:
Newton's Yarn Country
2100 E Howell Ave, Suite 211
Anaheim, CA 92806
714-634-9116
website: www.newtons.com
email: [email protected]


----------

